# New to this forum



## Jolor (May 2, 2007)

Hi everyone. My first post here. 
We have an red Tabby (mixed breed) that we rescued from the docks when she was 4 weeks old. Its our first cat and we never knew how much fun cats could be. One thing she does is fall asleep in my arm while I on the computer but she is in her window seat now.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...hope you have fun here!

I'm going to move this to our Say Meow Forum...that's where we keep our newbie intros :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Jolor, and welcome! I'm so glad you have found the joy of being owned by a cat! Aren't they a great addition to the family? I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Jolor


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Post a picture of your cat if you can! :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the board!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome, Jolor! Can't wait to see some pictures! You'll like it here!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hiya Jolor, and welcome to the forums. We have a really good group of experienced people here, but we are all also learning ourselves. This is a great place to question, to share and just hang out and have fun. I think you'll enjoy the place.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum 
Yur cat sounds like such a sweet heart


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello!! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! I hope you like it here.

Please post pictures when you can... we love pics!


----------

